# Birthing kit?



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 3, 2010)

I've seen fiasco farm's birthing kit and was wondering what else you folks might add to that?  Maybe things that might come in handy for the doe following kidding?

Thanks


----------



## ThornyRidge (Mar 3, 2010)

lotsa love and a big hug!!! Each individual has own versions and i keep what I feel are basic requirements in  a small sized plastic tote that is easy to pick up and go quickly when time arrives.. once everyone is out, dried and iodined ( and mom passes afterbirth) I go for additional supplies like supplements and such.. I tend to keep only emergency items and things I know for sure I may need.. towels, cord dipper, idodine, gloves, lube, naval clips, scissors, suctioner, cell phone!!! quick pick me ups like nutridrench or goatade..there mightb e a couple other things in there but  I can't recall off top of my head...


----------



## helmstead (Mar 3, 2010)

Mine is super simple...LOTS of towels, suction ball, navel dip.  I did have a pulling doohicky, but found I preferred to use my hands because I was afraid the doohicky would damage the kid.  And as for lube...I've only needed it once on a doe that had uterine inertia and I was trying to get her to dilate, otherwise there's always PLENTY of natural lube LOL.  For breaking cords, I use my finger nails instead of scissors to more immitate the crushing of the dam chewing the cord.

Everything else can wait.

Oh, and always wear a short sleeved shirt, LOL...have coffee brewed 24/7, and snacks available.

And, never forget the camera!


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 3, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> For breaking cords, I use my finger nails instead of scissors to more immitate the crushing of the dam chewing the cord.


I know, right?

Since the OP suggested it, I actually went and looked at Fias Co's birthing kit.  When she mentioned scissors to cut the umbi, I was like...wha?  Not slicing an umbi cleanly is like Goat 101...if the placenta is still attached a little too well, the dam could just bleed herself out right through the cord.

Craziness.

And I mean...c'mon...it's not as if the umbi is so tough you can't just kinda pull it in two anyway.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 3, 2010)

Just goes to show, you can't believe everything you read on the internet, and esp not on that site.  I do think the site is a wonderful starting point for newbies, but wish not so many would use it as their bible (not saying you are, Nicki!)...

If the cord doesn't break on it's own, and I'm delivering multiples, and one slides out with another on it's heels and I need to hand #1 off to DH so I can catch #2...I pinch the cord a few seconds and then dig in a thumb nail, pull on the kid end while pinching the doe end.  When they separate, I release the doe end and make sure it clotted.  Sometimes they're thicker than other times, but it always works.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 4, 2010)

Good to know about the umbilical cord!  Just want to be as prepared as possible for our first kidding.   Annabelle is starting to get BIG!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 4, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Just goes to show, you can't believe everything you read on the internet


Isn't THAT the truth!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 4, 2010)

My birthing kit is fairly simple.    I don't use towels, I let mommas clean babies.  I haven't had to break a cord, because usually when the babies get up the cord breaks on its own.  I do make sure to have 7% iodine for navel dipping, iodine scrub, lube, a rubber OB strap, a tuber, nipples, and a bottle just in case.  Those are just things I make sure to have immediately on hand.  I have other things, like frozen colostrum, Vit A & D, glucose, CMPK, but those are things I don't "normally" need right away.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 4, 2010)

What would be the circumstances necessitating the CMPK?  This was referenced recently and I'm wondering if this is something I should go ahead and order/talk to my vet about now.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 4, 2010)

Doe off feed in late gestation - hypocalcaemic.  Slow labor, same deal.  This is a medicine cabinet need, IMO.  I prefer injectable, but have the drench also.  Margin of safety is lower with the injectable., if that helps you choose on or the other.


----------



## mully (Mar 4, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Oh, and always wear a short sleeved shirt, LOL...have coffee brewed 24/7, and snacks available.


No meat snacks though


----------

